# Sticky  How I Got New Exterior Graphics From Keystone.



## thefulminator

This might be worth pinning.

The box from Keystone with my new front graphics showed up today. I am documenting how I was able to get Keystone to replace them. Outbacker Clarkely helped me out with contact information for the right person at Keystone. I owe him a beer for that. The catch is that he has to come to Washington State to collect it.

I called Keystone at (574) 535-2100 and asked to speak with Bruce Sanders who had helped Clarkely with obtaining new graphics. In some other topics on this subject I had seen a five year warranty on graphics quoted. Bruce explained that graphics have the same one year warranty as the remainder of my Outback and that in certain circumstances Keystone will replace graphics after the trailer warranty has expired. My trailer has been out of warranty for three years. I explained my situation and Bruce asked me to send pictures to him. Once he received the pictures he had a full set of new front graphics sent to me. To try to keep the graphics problem from happening again, I asked Bruce for any information Keystone had about graphics installation and care. He e-mailed me two word documents explaining how to apply and maintain the new graphics which are attached below.


----------



## Stance

Thanks for sharing. Mine are getting pretty bad. I should try to contact him.

I would have never thought lacquer thinner would be OK to use. I probably still won't use it.


----------



## clarkely

Glad it worked out for you!!! The one company they had me call said 5 years......... found it hard to believe.. but didnt argue









You can always ups me that beer









That is good info on the care - that needs to be posted everywhere.


----------



## Sandlapper

Never knew that waxing the graphics was not a good idea. Its hard not to wax over them as you're cleaning and shining up everything else. Thanks for sharing this info... I guess my monthly waxing of the front end has not helped matters..


----------



## rdrunr

thefulminator said:


> This might be worth pinning.
> 
> The box from Keystone with my new front graphics showed up today. I am documenting how I was able to get Keystone to replace them. Outbacker Clarkely helped me out with contact information for the right person at Keystone. I owe him a beer for that. The catch is that he has to come to Washington State to collect it.
> 
> I called Keystone at (574) 535-2100 and asked to speak with Bruce Sanders who had helped Clarkely with obtaining new graphics. In some other topics on this subject I had seen a five year warranty on graphics quoted. Bruce explained that graphics have the same one year warranty as the remainder of my Outback and that in certain circumstances Keystone will replace graphics after the trailer warranty has expired. My trailer has been out of warranty for three years. I explained my situation and Bruce asked me to send pictures to him. Once he received the pictures he had a full set of new front graphics sent to me. To try to keep the graphics problem from happening again, I asked Bruce for any information Keystone had about graphics installation and care. He e-mailed me two word documents explaining how to apply and maintain the new graphics which are attached below.


I got my front graphics completely replaced and Keystone even paid for it to get applied by the local dealership. I have owned the RV since Nov. of '09.


----------



## Paul

I am so over the hundreds of posts about the low quality graphics on our Outback Trailers. A one year warranty on a high dollar unit is a joke! We would not expect the paint on our $20,000 cars to peel off after a year so why should we accept the decals peeling off our campers! Every time I camp more decals come off and the buffer comes out in an attempt to remove the ghost image. Keystone should not be rewarded by us buying or replacing the cheap decals they placed on the trailers. My camper is pristine with the exception of the decals. I have gone the extra mile keeping my Outback looking nice but the decals make it look like S**t and it is quite depressing. At the rate I am going bare naked is about three months away. I will accept the depreciation on my camper not having decals to advertise for Keystone. I apologize for the negativity on our usually upbeat Outbacker site but it is what it is!


----------



## TennesseeOutback1

Sandlapper said:


> Never knew that waxing the graphics was not a good idea. Its hard not to wax over them as you're cleaning and shining up everything else. Thanks for sharing this info... I guess my monthly waxing of the front end has not helped matters..


Same here! I have read and heard that you need to wax your camper to help keep it looking good. So now what? I would think the wax would help keep them looking good!


----------



## thefulminator

I'm not convinced that wax would do that to the decals. On my trailer the only place where the decals had problems is on the font cap. All the other decals look like the day I bought it. I think it has more to do with water being able to work under the decal but I can't prove that.


----------



## Piecemaker

I'm sorry but I beg to differ. My decals are peeling in the front without having any wax on them and the side decals are shrinking,not peeling, without wax. 2012 is the first year I ever waxed the front or sides.


----------



## clarkely

Paul said:


> I am so over the hundreds of posts about the low quality graphics on our Outback Trailers. A one year warranty on a high dollar unit is a joke! We would not expect the paint on our $20,000 cars to peel off after a year so why should we accept the decals peeling off our campers! Every time I camp more decals come off and the buffer comes out in an attempt to remove the ghost image. Keystone should not be rewarded by us buying or replacing the cheap decals they placed on the trailers. My camper is pristine with the exception of the decals. I have gone the extra mile keeping my Outback looking nice but the decals make it look like S**t and it is quite depressing. At the rate I am going bare naked is about three months away. I will accept the depreciation on my camper not having decals to advertise for Keystone. I apologize for the negativity on our usually upbeat Outbacker site but it is what it is!


Just a different perspective i thought of when i read your post.....

car/truck cost - 20k? Most of our cars are 2.5 - 3 times the cost and then come with a 3 year warranty

My camper is pristine as well - except decals ........... i have friends campers whose decals are great but they have had all kinds of water and construction issues....

I often read about stuff .... and knock on wood........ we have had a good run of it with Keystone products - we have had 2 and they have served us quite well.........Yes they have had things go bad on them and yes i have upgraded everything on them...... but i did that because i wanted to and realize that they are building these to a price point - and i feel after 4 years for my 24k i have a pretty good unit.... especially when i compare to what i pay for a snowombile trailer or deckover trailer of a similar GVWR.....

Just thought i would throw out a slightly different perspective .......


----------



## texas

thefulminator said:


> This might be worth pinning.
> 
> The box from Keystone with my new front graphics showed up today. I am documenting how I was able to get Keystone to replace them. Outbacker Clarkely helped me out with contact information for the right person at Keystone. I owe him a beer for that. The catch is that he has to come to Washington State to collect it.
> 
> I called Keystone at (574) 535-2100 and asked to speak with Bruce Sanders who had helped Clarkely with obtaining new graphics. In some other topics on this subject I had seen a five year warranty on graphics quoted. Bruce explained that graphics have the same one year warranty as the remainder of my Outback and that in certain circumstances Keystone will replace graphics after the trailer warranty has expired. My trailer has been out of warranty for three years. I explained my situation and Bruce asked me to send pictures to him. Once he received the pictures he had a full set of new front graphics sent to me. To try to keep the graphics problem from happening again, I asked Bruce for any information Keystone had about graphics installation and care. He e-mailed me two word documents explaining how to apply and maintain the new graphics which are attached below.


----------



## texas

I tried calling outback/ keystone today and Bruce Sanders isn't there anymore. Anyone have any ideas about getting replacement graphics for a 2007 outback rs23 or someone else to call maybe. New owner of used trailer, never owned one before.


----------



## clarkely

texas said:


> I tried calling outback/ keystone today and Bruce Sanders isn't there anymore. Anyone have any ideas about getting replacement graphics for a 2007 outback rs23 or someone else to call maybe. New owner of used trailer, never owned one before.


Bruce just so happened to be the CSR i got when i called - i would think you could pursue this dialogue with any CSR - find out who the manufacturer of your year/model decals was from them - and what their warranty is - And use PPP polite patience and persistence - it worked for me anyhow.......


----------



## 2011 210RS

Never waxed, used high pressure water, and always hand washed. Decals shrunk and pealed. i have owned many boats with decals and I waxed the snot out of them with no delamination. I do not believe it is the texture of the TT walls or wax. It must be the material the decals are made of. They can "skin" a car for advertisements but Keystone cannot make a decal stay on the TT. Time for a new supplier.


----------



## thefulminator

I was talking to a salesman at Tacoma RV yesterday. He said that the decal material changed a while back because of this problem.


----------



## hottubwilly

Having issues as well with my 2010 Outback. Called customer service this morning and they sent me an email with the schematic of the RV showing each decal and it's part number. I have to reply back with photos of each affected decal up close and from a distance and then they will review for "possible replacement".

I will post an update once I send this info an get their reply. I have to say it's encouraging that they didn't just tell me "too bad you're out of warranty" right off the bat.

To be continued...


----------



## hottubwilly

** update. I emailed pictures of the affected decals (virtually all of the decals on the trailer) and was just told that the order has been approved. They do not cover the labor cost to replace them however. I've attached the instructions they provided for removal and application.


----------



## Corey

I called keystone mentioning my front decals were peeling, they asked for far away and close up pics. I sent them and they sent me a picture of the trailer with the decal part numbers, picked the ones I needed and they sent them. I have to say I am very impressed with keystone, my trailer is a 2011 270bh and I am the second owner. It didn't matter to them they just delivered great service in my opinion!!


----------



## venatic

I wonder if it's too late for my 2007?


----------



## Jay Tee

venatic said:


> I wonder if it's too late for my 2007?


If you call them, let me know. I have a 2007 as well and am getting ready to replace the front cap (delamination).
I'm on the fence as to whether I should put the original decals back on or some replicas.


----------



## Michael1

hottubwilly said:


> Having issues as well with my 2010 Outback. Called customer service this morning and they sent me an email with the schematic of the RV showing each decal and it's part number. I have to reply back with photos of each affected decal up close and from a distance and then they will review for "possible replacement".
> 
> I will post an update once I send this info an get their reply. I have to say it's encouraging that they didn't just tell me "too bad you're out of warranty" right off the bat.
> 
> To be continued...


I need to do this as well! Sadly, almost all of my decals are shrinking & peeling off. I'll make time this spring to take pictures and remove them. I'm half tempted to contact a local vendor that does graphics to see if they can make up something similar to the Outback graphics, just with better quality materials.

Michael


----------



## Hawks on the Road

I am happy to hear that some of you have had better luck than I. I contacted them with the following information:
I recently purchased a used 2008 Outback Sydney Edition 5th wheel model 31FQBHS The Outback decals on the front face and the entrance door side look terrible from peeling and UV degradation. I have read on the Outbackers.com website, that this is a common complaint. Is this a warrantable defect? How do I go about getting replacement decals. I love the trailer but the appearance of the decals is not representative of the quality of the rest of the trailer.
They replied asking for pictures of the defective decals to which I replied with several pictures.







This is the reply I got from them today:
Thank you for contacting Keystone RV regarding your Outback. I am sorry to hear of the issues you are having with your decals. Unfortunately, there is not a warranty for the decals on your unit. Your local Keystone dealer can assist you with ordering new decals. Pending availability, they may be a newer years decals. I have also had customers contact local graphics companies to duplicate their existing decals. Please contact our customer service department at (866)425-4369 if you should have any further questions or concerns. Have a wonderful day!

Apparently I am faced with the choice of removing all of the outback decals and replacing with generic graphics. or just leaving them on and explaining to all the other campers that Keystone could give a crap about the image presented by such poor quality finishing on their products. 
I have had aftermarket graphics on my cars for 15 years and put them through the car wash every other week and never had any degradation like I see here. 
Obviously, I am extremely disappointed at the position taken by Keystone on an obvious substandard quality decal.


----------



## thefulminator

Did you do the following?

_"I called Keystone at (574) 535-2100 and asked to speak with Bruce Sanders"_

I think you need to talk to him specifically.


----------



## Hawks on the Road

thefulminator said:


> Did you do the following?
> 
> _"I called Keystone at (574) 535-2100 and asked to speak with Bruce Sanders"_
> 
> I think you need to talk to him specifically.


No I saw the 2013 post that said Bruce was no longer there.


----------



## Lofty Dreams

I just called and was asked me to email the VIN# & pictures to [email protected]
The CSR guy told me that free replacement decals only apply to certian models and years.

Here's my letter to them:

I called today and was asked to send this info to this email address.

We recently purchased our first Travel Trailer after owning Jayco pop-ups for several years. We were always treated very well by Jayco and their dealers, however my family of 7 outgrew our pop-up and always liked the idea of the Outback Loft.

After researching online we learned that the Keystone / Outback brand was held in high regard, just like Jayco.
So feeling comfortable that it was a good brand we proceeded to shop for an Outback Loft, unfortunately we found out they were discontinued and we had to purchase a used one.
While the inside still looked and smelled like new, the outside left a lot to be desired!
Please see the attached pictures I'm submitting for your consideration for decal replacement.
Thank you, Chad Salter

P.S. We are very Brand loyal and I'm sure this won't be our last RV. While I like to tout owning a premium Keystone/Outback RV this is quite frankly an embarrassment to the Outback name. That being said my other option is to simply remove all the decals and have a bare white trailer.


----------



## Lofty Dreams

Update to my email... they told me no.

BUT I replied back telling them about doing research online and talking with an out of state dealer about their decal vendor issues during the 2008-2010 model years and I know they took care of others. They said my decals are not available anymore but as a one time "goodwill" they'd offer one of two decal sets. Now we just need to decide which ones to go with


----------



## Hawks on the Road

I am resending my request today and will let you know if they have a change of heart.


----------



## Lofty Dreams

Good luck Hawks, I hope they hear your plea and treat you right!

We finally decided on the decals with Blue in them. (They should be the first attachment I'll try to add)

Even though it doesn't match our current decals as well as the second option I think they look more modern and it will be fun to have a differnt looking LOFT than anyone else.
Funny thing is the email referred to them as "Early Edition" but it just caught my eye and the Mrs. too.

I'll post pics once they are installed...I'm SO excited to redo the exterior of this baby!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Lofty Dreams said:


> ....That being said my other option is to simply remove all the decals and have a bare white trailer.


Been naked for 2 years now...


----------



## Lofty Dreams

Hey Oregon so I'm guessing, is that a picture of your 301BQ TT when you first got it, or have you re-installed new decals?
That's the decal scheme we chose and after seeing your picture I'm glad we did!
(Oh and BTW, my son asked if that picture was a Keystone advertisement







)
Also O.T. but when you added hooks for washcloth & towels above the shower wall how did you know where there was backing to screw into?
Chad


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Lofty Dreams said:


> Hey Oregon so I'm guessing, is that a picture of your 301BQ TT when you first got it, or have you re-installed new decals?


No..this picture was taken about 2 years ago. The decals held up for about 2 years before I removed them. I have zero interest in putting another Keystone Outback decal on the front, as I still think they have problems with them.

I've kicked around the idea of a custom decal, but for now I'm ok driving around naked up front....


----------



## Campin Dog

Sent the photos of my 2010 21RS in to Customer Service. They told me the warranty for the decals is only one year. I received an awsome deal on some replacements. Not exactly what I had but its keeping with the Ausi theme. They were not supplied by Outback.


----------



## CoryU

Campin Dog said:


> Sent the photos of my 2010 21RS in to Customer Service. They told me the warranty for the decals is only one year. I received an awsome deal on some replacements. Not exactly what I had but its keeping with the Ausi theme. They were not supplied by Outback.


Who were they supplied by, did you get this from customer service, they didn't want to help me out with my bullet.


----------



## lbe904

Called Keystone yesterday about my graphics and they wouldn't help me at all. Told me I needed to contact an authorized dealer.


----------



## randallfoster

lbe904 said:


> Called Keystone yesterday about my graphics and they wouldn't help me at all. Told me I needed to contact an authorized dealer.


that sucks! I was just thinking of looking into this...

I have found graphics on Ebay that aren't too expensive... think I may just replace them anyway...


----------



## Pcsullivan

I just got my front repaired and they ordered graphics from an authorized keystone dealer here in bc. That authorized dealer had to buy from Tiara rv who orders from keystone. When all done the front looks awesome but word keystone is missing.. without me bugging and seeming petty... I was trying to not bother our dealer or his authorized dealer for the word "keystone " either it didn't get sent or someone messed up applying it. Anyways keystone has record of kustom coach buying the graphics from tire but won't deal with anyone, I have to get tiara to order and tiara cannot find record of the order so won't help. Frustrating.


----------



## Tourdfox

Pcsullivan said:


> I just got my front repaired and they ordered graphics from an authorized keystone dealer here in bc. That authorized dealer had to buy from Tiara rv who orders from keystone. When all done the front looks awesome but word keystone is missing.. without me bugging and seeming petty... I was trying to not bother our dealer or his authorized dealer for the word "keystone " either it didn't get sent or someone messed up applying it. Anyways keystone has record of kustom coach buying the graphics from tire but won't deal with anyone, I have to get tiara to order and tiara cannot find record of the order so won't help. Frustrating.


 I chose not to even put the Keystone decal back on. Looks better without.


----------



## Pcsullivan

Lol!!


----------



## spidey

Id like to buy a trailer with no decals if I could. Free advertsing for them really, and one less thing to go wrong. Mine are peeling on the front due to sun exposure. No fauly of mine, I dont have inside storage to put it in.

Getting to the point of, use the thing for 5 years, trade in and move on. No matter how well you take care of it, things out of our control like this happens


----------

